# 48 hours post op from TT



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I feel pretty good. Actually, my stomach hurts more than my neck. I have a lot of phlegm, and am constantly trying to clear my throat (but gently). I guess that is straining my stomach. Anyone else have that problem.

My other concern is the surgeon suggested I not shower or wash hair for at 2 weeks! I just took a bath and put baby powder on my hair, but it is gross and I would feel a lot better with a shower.

The pain meds made me sick in the hospital, even with Zofran, so I've just been on Tylenol since 12 hours after surgery.

I'm not on any other meds except antibiotic and calcium. Surgeon was shocked I didn't have an endo to manage, and wants me to see one within 10 days. Unfortunately the first opening I can find is six weeks out, even when I explain that I just had thyroid out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome to the other side! 

I'm quite certain I showered within 2 or 3 days after both my surgeries.  What kind of dressing is on your incision? I just had steri-strip type tape. It got wet, and it dried. No big deal.

Regarding meds...I guess the surgeon didn't give you a prescription for Synthroid? He could have (or perhaps should have). Unless your pathology comes back showing cancer, you should not wait 6 weeks to get started on replacement hormone. You'll be miserable.

What prompted your surgery? Your primary care physician is most likely perfectly capable of managing your care, unless you have extenuating circumstances/issues. Once you get your pathology results, give your primary care physician a call and ask for a prescription for Synthroid...you should start at 125 mcg (micrograms), or 137 mcg, or 150 mcg if you're an average-size person.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, I see from your other posts that you already know you have thyroid cancer. So, more importantly than an endo managing your Synthroid...who is managing your post-surgery cancer treatment, if any is required? Has nobody discussed the idea of radioactive iodine, or I-131, with you? That would be used to kill off any remaining/rogue thyroid cells. I have a radiation oncologist who specializes in thyroid cancer. I have never seen an endo.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I could shower but I couldn't bathe - the surgeon said he didn't want me sitting in a tub of germy water!  I had to stay in the hospital 5-6 days, hooked-up to an IV the whole time, so when I got home I first stopped in the kitchen to woof down a muffin and a glass of cold milk...then I headed for the shower!


----------

